# Auflösungsprobleme bei Asus eee PC 1016P



## .gringo (6. August 2011)

*Auflösungsprobleme bei Asus eee PC 1016P*

Hey Leute,
habe letztens mal die Systemeinstellungen meines Asus eee PC 1016P variiert, um das System ein wenig flotte rzu machen. Habe dazu die Darstellung auf "beste Leistung" umgestellt. Seitdem ändert das Netbook nach einem Neustart oder beim Wiederhochfahren immer die Auflösung auf 640x480, was definitiv die falsche Auflösung ist, davor hatte ich immer 1024x800. Habe auch die Darstellung wieder auf "beste Qualität" umgestellt, die Auflösung wird jedoch immer wieder nach einem Neustart runtergedreht, warum auch immer. Habe auch nochmal den Grafiktreiber aktualisiert, keine Auswirkung. Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? Hab auch schon die Wiedergabefrequenz von 60 auf 65 Hz umgestellt, auch keine Auswirkung. So muss ich jetzt immer nach jedem Start die Auflösung manuell auf 1024x800 ändern, mist!
Weiß einer Rat???


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Auflösungsprobleme bei Asus eee PC 1016P*

Gehst Du nach dem Umstellen der Auflösung denn auch auf "übernehmen" oder direkt auf "o.k" ?


----------



## .gringo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Auflösungsprobleme bei Asus eee PC 1016P*

ja natürlich gehe ich auf übernehmen. ändert aber leider trotzdem nichts, nach jedem neustart wieder die falsche auflösung. ein glück funktioniert die funktionstastenbelegung, sodass ich schnell auf die richtige auflösung switchen kann. komisch ist es aber dennoch!


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Auflösungsprobleme bei Asus eee PC 1016P*

vlt,musst Du noch weitere Treiber oder windows updaten - ansonsten wüßt ich auch nichts mehr


----------

